# Weight



## Tomc (Apr 8, 2019)

i dont know if this is where to post this or not but here goes. What can I feed my newbies  now            ( 6 weeks) old and eating moms goat pellets. I am thinking of penning them off and feeding them by themselves. I want to have them as healthy as I can over the next 3 months or so. What type feed and anything else do they need. There are 25 of them ( boys and girls) and they look pretty now. They are all eating goat pellets same as I’m feeding mom now. It is the 24 % protein pellets. They get their CD&T shots this week end. I need to add they are getting free choice minerals and they eat them. It is a good mineral from my co-op store made for goats.​


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 8, 2019)

They are fine eating mom's  pellets...hay should be available also and always fresh clean water


----------

